# My new setup



## Zenistar (Aug 31, 2014)

Lelit PL60 PlusT with a Mahlkönig Vario - produced my first shots and a nice cappuccino earlier though the milk got a bit hot and I stupidly ended up with a burnt tongue

















It is certainly better than the Nespresso that has been banished across to the other side of the kitchen for the wife's evening decaf, but I expect my shots are quite poor in comparison to what someone with experience is producing.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Upload some pics of the Lelit - we'd all like to see them.


----------



## Zenistar (Aug 31, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Upload some pics of the Lelit - we'd all like to see them.


Just had a few problems with image upload not working, picture should be there now


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Sounds good and I'm sure that you'll get better and better.

I'm also not familiar with the Lelit so would also be interested in pics once you get the upload sorted.

David


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Zenistar said:


> It is certainly better than the Nespresso that has been banished across to the other side of the kitchen for the wife's evening decaf, but I expect my shots are quite poor in comparison to what someone with experience is producing.


Don't be so hard on yourself, I'm sure its miles better than most people get every day and its more fun than a cheap machine as well!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

You are off to good start, a little time some perseverance and some good beans and you will soon be rewarded by out of this world coffee,

Really like the look of the machine , a fine set up


----------

